# Help with new Freeview box



## MarkW19 (Oct 25, 2002)

I had a Pace DTVR (little semi-circle box) freeview receiver, which until recently worked fine with my Tivo. It was the second one, as the first decided to give up after a year of use. The second one did exactly the same, which is why I now write...

I got another Freeview box, a Wharfedale DV832B. I've selected the Wharfedale remote setting in Tivo, and played for a long time with the different speeds and codes.

In short, none of them work very well. I often miss recordings as Tivo hasn't changed the Wharfedale's channel, and manual changing with the Tivo remote only works a small amount of the time, it just refuses to accept any numbers most of the time, and others, when I input "11" it will be relayed as "1", etc. It sometimes works (maybe 20% of the time), but mostly, it just doesn't work.

I've moved the IR wands around (hidden behind the telly with the box), and done everything I can, and nothing. The old Pace boxes worked flawlessly.

Can anyone help? Maybe suggest another manufacturer's remote code for this box, or if not, suggest a reasonably-priced alternative that will 100% work with a selected remote code?

TIA.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Any use?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5794154#post5794154


----------



## MarkW19 (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

I'm already using code 20030, which the thread suggests works fine. I've also tried fast, medium, slow, and they're all the same.

Grr...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You mention wands.
Best only to use one and wrap the other in cardboard and black tape.

Automan.


----------



## MarkW19 (Oct 25, 2002)

Automan said:


> You mention wands.
> Best only to use one and wrap the other in cardboard and black tape.
> 
> Automan.


Sorry, I meant wand. I only use one.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm using a Wharfedale DV832B on a 20030 Fast code, it never misses a chanel change. Here is a picture of the wond placement.

Cheers. The other wand is stuffed around the back.


----------



## MarkW19 (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm still having major problems with it.

My wand is exactly as the picture above, with the other wand hidden away, and I'm still getting missed and wrong (ie. "8" instead of "82") channel changes.

I've just been messing around with it for the past 30 minutes, changing wand positions, changing codes, fast-slow, and nothing works more than 60&#37;.

I'm totally fed up with it, as my old Pace box worked perfectly in this regard. So I'm going to buy another Freeview box for my Tivo, and use this Wharfedale one on another non-Tivo telly.

Could someone please recommend me a freeview box in a similar price range, that is GUARANTEED to work 100% of the time with channel changes using the IR wand.

Thanks!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

MarkW19 said:


> Could someone please recommend me a freeview box in a similar price range, that is GUARANTEED to work 100% of the time with channel changes using the IR wand.


I would try using both the wands and in a different position. You should be able to get reliable channel changes if you play around enough.

Alternatively if you want total reliability get yourself a Sky Pay Once Watch Forever Freesat box for a one off £75 with no subscription from:-

http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/sto...pay once watch forever"&AtimeStamp=3376973468

Then connect it to your Tivo using an rf2link or SkyEye direct cable connection from the Tivo Ir output to the RF2 socket on the Sky box. Result 100% channel changing reliability.

Having said that I get 99.9% channel changing reliability with my Sky box using just the IR wands.


----------

